# iPad 2 online orders shipping yet?



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

Curious if anyone's seen their iPad2 ship from Apple store yet. 

When I ordered at 4 AM, shipping estimate for iPad 2 and leather cover was Apr. 15, but today they shipped the cover. Now waiting for Apple to change their mind about waiting for the 15th to ship the iPad 2.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I ordered roughly the same time you did. I got a shipping notice on the 25th for the sim card, and just received a shipping notice for the smart cover. No word on the iPad itself. I'm not going to hold my breath though hoping for an early shipment - I've read about folks in the USA who ordered on day-1 receiving their smart covers while their ipads were still processing.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Some of the accessories I ordered with the iPad 2 are already shipped. I, too, am hoping for an early shipment, although my case won't get here till around the 20th.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

the sim card was delivered today. I think they're shipping the smallest piece of the puzzle first, then working their way up to the biggest piece...the ipad 2.


----------



## rebekahqc (Apr 27, 2008)

I ordered 4 AM on the 25th, got shipping date for April 15, have received all the wires, SIM card and just received niotice that cover is shipped. Do you think I will get the actual iPad before the 22? I am going on a bussiness trip on the 14ht and would LOVE to have it by then.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

I started this thread to hopefully start seeing people receive their iPads, or at least post when the shipping status changed, which would help give an indication of when others would see their iPads.

If Apple has iPad's available, I don't see why they wouldn't start shipping them off, unless their philosophy is that they can sell more by dumping them on store shelves while sticking to the apr.15th shipping.

That being said, if they ship an iPad on the 15th, I don't see it taking another 7 days to get to you. Their shipping is Uberfast from my experiences.


----------



## ROFF (Feb 21, 2001)

UPS tracking shows that my cover shipped from Concord (Markham) Ontario yesterday. Projected delivery is for Monday the forth. Still no word on the AppleCare, I don't know how that will be handled.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

My smart cover and camera connection kit left China on the 29th and arrived on my doorstep this morning.
Shipping is scary fast via UPS.
Good luck on the ipads. I had an order but canceled it when I picked one up at FS on opening night.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I received my smart cover today. It arrived via FedEx, from California.

I'm assuming that my iPad isn't built yet - it'll roll off the assembly line and into a truck... hopefully before the 15th but who knows. Last summer I ordered an iPhone 4 on day-1 and it had a 4-week ETA but they shipped it 1 week early. Maybe they'll do the same with the iPad.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

robert said:


> Good luck on the ipads. I had an order but canceled it when I picked one up at FS on opening night.


I considered doing that. I haven't been billed yet. However, it would make me feel pretty shallow to not be able to wait 2 weeks. There are bigger problems in the world


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I just happened to be in the area and thought I'd pop in and look at the demo model.
One of the associate. Came up and asked which model I'd like and then came back and said there was now one on hold for me. I originally wanted a 32GB but took a 16GB as that was all the wi-fi models they had left.
It was a shock that they had stock as it was after 6pm.
I cancelled my order once I got home so hopefully someone will get theirs sooner.


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

I ordered the following from Apple.ca on March 25th at about 7:30AM:

iPad 2 16GB 3G, Engraved & Gift Messaged: Not Shipped, ETA: April 22
iPad 2 Dock: Not Shipped, ETA: April 22
Digital AV Adapter: Shipped March 30, In Transit
Smart Cover, Red: Shipped March 30, In Transit
iPad Camera Connection Kit: Shipped March 26, Received
Telus Micro SIM Card: SHipped March 25, Received

I'll post back when I get a shipment notification for the iPad.


----------



## ROFF (Feb 21, 2001)

Cover came today. Ipad and AppleCare no word yet.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

The cover was successfully delivered today. it took fedex 2 tries. that'll be annoying if i have receiving problems when the thing this is meant to cover is being delivered. no change to shipping status of the ipad 2.

I'm patiently waiting for it to switch from "Not Yet Shipped" to "Preparing Shipment"


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

robert said:


> My smart cover and camera connection kit left China on the 29th and arrived on my doorstep this morning.
> Shipping is scary fast via UPS.
> Good luck on the ipads. I had an order but canceled it when I picked one up at FS on opening night.


Shipping is crazy fast with ups, always fun to track a shipment with them, my cover shipped from china this morning And is currently in Alaska hopefully it'll get here for tomorrow, but Wednesday at the latest...


----------



## Bullite (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine just got Prepared for Shipment tonight wooohoooo!!!!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Bullite said:


> Mine just got Prepared for Shipment tonight wooohoooo!!!!


Great!
When did you order ( what time) and when was it supposed to be shipped?


----------



## Bullite (Oct 13, 2008)

iphoneottawa said:


> Great!
> When did you order ( what time) and when was it supposed to be shipped?


order at 4:09 ET a white wifi 32 gigs. was originally ship 15 deliver 22 now it is prepared for shipment yeahhhh!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Bullite said:


> order at 4:09 ET a white wifi 32 gigs. was originally ship 15 deliver 22 now it is prepared for shipment yeahhhh!


Wow! That's great!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

No change yet for my order - black 16GB 3G ordered at 04:13.


----------



## RobbieC (Apr 5, 2011)

I put my order in at 01:19 PDT. I've already received my smart cover and HDMI adapter (which works the same as my old component adapter with the iPad 1; just a lot easier to hook up) and it looks like the white 16Gb I ordered has been passed to FedEx for shipping early this morning.

FedEx says it should ship today and arrive on the 7th; not too shabby! Too bad this iPad is for a friend and my 64Gb 3G is still "Not yet shipped", =/


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Got my Camera Connection Kit and extra Power Adapter today. Not much to the camera connection kit for $35.
It took 10 days for this to get to me from the notification of shipment. If my iPad gets shipped on the 15th, then I won't get it until April 25. A whole month after the iPad 2 was released.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

csonni said:


> Got my Camera Connection Kit and extra Power Adapter today. Not much to the camera connection kit for $35.
> It took 10 days for this to get to me from the notification of shipment. If my iPad gets shipped on the 15th, then I won't get it until April 25. A whole month after the iPad 2 was released.


But when you get the iPad 2... it'll be worth it!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I wonder if they run the WiFi models and the 3G ones separately. Like maybe today there's a bunch of WiFi ones going out and (fingers crossed) tomorrow they'll run some 3G ones.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My Dock Connector to VGA Adapter arrived today as well. The iPad is the only thing left now, at least from Apple. Got a case and skin coming from other sources.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

Stephanie said:


> I wonder if they run the WiFi models and the 3G ones separately. Like maybe today there's a bunch of WiFi ones going out and (fingers crossed) tomorrow they'll run some 3G ones.


I'm going to guess that the 64 gb black 3g models will be the last to go out. Mainly because I've checked the ottawa apple store's allotment every night for the last four days and that was the only model that never seemed to be in stock.


----------



## RobbieC (Apr 5, 2011)

bouche said:


> I'm going to guess that the 64 gb black 3g models will be the last to go out. Mainly because I've checked the ottawa apple store's allotment every night for the last four days and that was the only model that never seemed to be in stock.


Wouldn't surprise me; they would want to build the most popular models first. 
Unfortunately that isn't the most popular for me, =/


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

RobbieC said:


> Wouldn't surprise me; they would want to build the most popular models first.
> Unfortunately that isn't the most popular for me, =/


According to eBay sales the most popular are 16wifi followed by 643G.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

Black 64 GB 3G still hasn't shipped. Ordered at 4:09 am EST on opening day. 

This reserve link worked perfectly. I was told to go there at 9pm any night to check the store's stock and sure enough my model was available to reserve for today. I went in and they had one waiting for me in Ottawa at the Rideau store.

The only catch is that I cannot cancel my original order because they've already shipped the cover and sim card. I'm told that I can call Apple, and setup a return. They'll email me a shipping label to print and I'll have to send it back for a refund.

Or I suppose I could return it to the store i bought this one at.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

UPDATE: I called apple and they cancelled the ipad and saved me a trip to fedex.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

I was talking to a salesperson at the Apple Store (Eaton Centre), and he said, to check out apple.ca (/store location) after 9pm everyday. There, you can reserve (if available) an iPad2 and pick up the next day.

FYI, your odds increase if you pick up @Sherway.

Still find the prices for a first gen iPad ridiculous. Hoping to find a used or refurbished at a decent price in the next few months.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

5andman said:


> I was talking to a salesperson at the Apple Store (Eaton Centre), and he said, to check out apple.ca (/store location) after 9pm everyday. There, you can reserve (if available) an iPad2 and pick up the next day.


Yep. That is exactly what I meant. I did that, and it worked perfectly. 9pm SHARP! 

But if you have an order already, you'll have to call 1800myapple to cancel your ipad order. Chances are you won't be able to cancel it online if you've already received parts of your order.


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

I already received my 2 sim cards and my 2 covers. Just signed in and checked my 2 iPads - both say - Prepared for Shipping - woo hoo!

Both are Black - 32 - Wifi


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

there's a bunch of models available for reservation again at the ottawa store. i'm sure at others as well.

http://reserve.apple.com/WebObjects...Product?lang=en&country=CA&prelaunch=MC769C_A


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

I just received notification of shipment for my online order due on the 11th. The thing is, it wasn't supposed to ship until the 15th, so when I found one when I was at Best Buy today, I bought it. Now have to decide what to do with the one en route, too late to cancel the order.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Woot! My 16GB / 3G is now 'Prepared for Shipment' too. Hoping it will arrive next week!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Jayman, call Apple right away. They'll send you a UPS label via email and you can return it for full refund as soon as you get it. You've got 14 days. Worked for me when I mistakenly order the iPad thinking it was the iPad 2.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

csonni said:


> Jayman, call Apple right away. They'll send you a UPS label via email and you can return it for full refund as soon as you get it. You've got 14 days. Worked for me when I mistakenly order the iPad thinking it was the iPad 2.


confirmed, or you could theoretically return the one that arrives to the store with your original receipt. That is, if it's the same model.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

bouche said:


> confirmed, or you could theoretically return the one that arrives to the store with your original receipt. That is, if it's the same model.


It's best buy. Just return the one you purchased from them instead. They have the same return policy as FS.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

I gave Apple a call. They redirected the shipment back to themselves. Painless. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

westonc said:


> I already received my 2 sim cards and my 2 covers. Just signed in and checked my 2 iPads - both say - Prepared for Shipping - woo hoo!
> 
> Both are Black - 32 - Wifi


ummmm why would you order 2 sim cards and only the wifi models?
Just curious.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

csonni said:


> Jayman, call Apple right away. They'll send you a UPS label via email and you can return it for full refund as soon as you get it. You've got 14 days. Worked for me when I mistakenly order the iPad thinking it was the iPad 2.


Last time I returned an ipad to Apple I had to pay for the shipping.


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

Elric said:


> ummmm why would you order 2 sim cards and only the wifi models?
> Just curious.



And a very good thing to notice on your part because on my part I made an error LOL - I ordered the Wifi and 3G ... .oops - thanks for pointing it out


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

westonc said:


> And a very good thing to notice on your part because on my part I made an error LOL - I ordered the Wifi and 3G ... .oops - thanks for pointing it out


I know a guy who bought a 3G ipad 2 and no sim card. What are the odds? He's in Ottawa.


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

My iPad 2 16GB 3G, ordered March 25th, 7:30 AM EST, with engraving and gift box has also now changed status to 'Prepared for Shipment'.

Still estimated to ship on the 15th, arriving on the 19th though. Hoping that gets bumped up a bit still!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

bouche said:


> I know a guy who bought a 3G ipad 2 and no sim card. What are the odds? He's in Ottawa.


I would have bought a 3G with no SIM card (I would have transferred my old SIM over), but my store only had wifi models


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

My 2 iPads were ordered within 5 minutes of each other. My first one is shipped - current status - in Hong Kong but paperwork in Mississauga. My second iPad is still 'Prepared to Ship' 

Cheers!


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok! Black 64GB WiFi 3G has been changed to status "Prepared for Shipment". Receive date has moved up to April 19th from the 22nd but ship date still shows April 15th.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I know I'm nuts! After some checking into the 3G, I realized that it's a data plan that I can do with through Bell. For some reason I assumed it was more for phone usage. So, I just ordered the Black 64 gig Wifi & 3G. Since my previous order of Wifi only is prepared for shipping, I'll have to figure out what to do with it once it arrives. I suppose I can return it to Apple within that 14 days for refund. Or, I could sell it (anyone interested?). So, I'm back on a waiting list for 2-3 weeks. Bummer.

Update: I just got an email from Apple that my iPad WiFi shipped and it should be here on the 13th! Arghh. Any buyers?


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

Another update: Shipment information sent to FedEx, should arrive this Wednesday!


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Not to hijack this thread but I'm curious to hear once people start receiving these shipments if they still seem to have the backight bleeding issue. Returned mine last week and was debating ordering online after the shipments started up but still quite apprehensive on the whole deal.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

You've got a year with that iPad to deal with that issue. From what I understand is that the "bleeding" isn't noticeable except in dark situations with a black background. You have to work at replicating the "bleeding." If I'm not happy with mine, I will exchange it when we travel out this coming summer.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

csonni said:


> You've got a year with that iPad to deal with that issue. From what I understand is that the "bleeding" isn't noticeable except in dark situations with a black background. You have to work at replicating the "bleeding." If I'm not happy with mine, I will exchange it when we travel out this coming summer.


Yeah mine was very noticeable at 50% brightness doing anything with a darker background. Would wash out movies with ease. Only problem with the one year is after 14 days you enter refurb world.


----------



## rocket (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a 32 gb wifi two days ago at London Drugs and find there is no light bleeding at all , it is a fun new toy for my Wife.


----------



## shelzmac (Sep 15, 2009)

I've ordered the wifi & 3g 64gb units (x2) and engraved, and they've shipped April 9th with arrival date as the 13th. I'm in Ontario.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Boy, I wish I had ordered the Wifi + 3G on the 25th. Mine's not getting here now until May 5.


----------



## shelzmac (Sep 15, 2009)

*There's hope!*



csonni said:


> Boy, I wish I had ordered the Wifi + 3G on the 25th. Mine's not getting here now until May 5.


Mine initially said it was going to ship April 15th and arrive April23rd...there's hope for you yet!


----------



## ROFF (Feb 21, 2001)

Got an email from Apple, shipped today for delivery on the 15th. FedEx says it will be delivered on the 14th. If no one is home, FedEx drops it off at a business half a block from where I live. All is good.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Got my iPad 2 in the mail 2 minutes ago!


----------



## Bullite (Oct 13, 2008)

Wiiii! mine is in my hand as I types youpiiii!


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

Got the e-mail today. Shipped today and will deliver on Wednesday:clap:
I'm in the Niagara Region of Ontario.


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

JayEyes said:


> Got the e-mail today. Shipped today and will deliver on Wednesday:clap:
> I'm in the Niagara Region of Ontario.


You're lucky to live in a major area. Mine shipped April 8 from China (which is April 7 here in Canada) and is scheduled to be delivered April 14. Of course good ol' FEDEX online status shows my iPAD in Memphis since April 9th. Must be coming by car. LOL

My second iPAD has been 'Prepared for Shipment' since April 7.


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

Just received the email for my second iPad2 - shipped April 11 and due to arrive April 15. That's better than my other one that shipped April 8 and is arriving April 14. Go figure! LOL Must be a weekend thing. Maybe Fedex does not work weekends.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

This is strange. The iPad 2 that is coming my way appears to have come through Ontario and then on to Alaska? See below.

Apr 11, 2011 10:25 AM Arrived at FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AKApr 11, 2011 
9:05 AM In transit MISSISSAUGA, ON

If I pasted the entire transit listing, you would see China at the bottom, then Honk Kong... If Alaska is at the top, does that mean the iPad is gone off course?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

csonni said:


> This is strange. The iPad 2 that is coming my way appears to have come through Ontario and then on to Alaska? See below.
> 
> Apr 11, 2011 10:25 AM Arrived at FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AKApr 11, 2011
> 9:05 AM In transit MISSISSAUGA, ON
> ...


My MBP did the same sort of route. Apple Canada said I should have ordered from Apple Europe, since Newfoundland and Labrador was in Europe.  I said that NL did not stand for the Netherlands, and she agreed, but kept telling me that Newfoundland and Labrador was NOT part of Canada. This was a person born and raised in Toronto ........ with parents and grandparents born and raised in Ontario. tptptptp

It takes the polar route for some reason. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

csonni said:


> This is strange. The iPad 2 that is coming my way appears to have come through Ontario and then on to Alaska? See below.
> 
> Apr 11, 2011 10:25 AM Arrived at FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AKApr 11, 2011
> 9:05 AM In transit MISSISSAUGA, ON
> ...


If you look on the far right in the notes section it might say that the paperwork was in Mississauga for the customs broker. But the actual iPad was in Anchorage. That's how mine looks anyway.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Here's an update. Must have just come from Alaska"

Apr 12, 2011 5:33 PM In transit
MISSISSAUGA, ONPackage available for clearance


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

Boo. Estimate was for delivery by noon today, but it's stuck at "Clearance delay".

Edit: Now there's no delivery date.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

My stuff from Apple went from China to Hong Kong to Anchorage to Kentucky to Hamilton to Concord to Kitchener to Guelph.
all this took two days.


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

Mine first iPad is due to arrive tomorrow - but the little courier guy just delivered it into my hands! Woo Hoo!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My WiFi 3G one I just ordered on eBay last night is being shipped Expresspost and should be here on Monday or Tuesday, well ahead of the WiFi only version I bought from Apple on March 25th!


----------



## ROFF (Feb 21, 2001)

ROFF said:


> Got an email from Apple, shipped today for delivery on the 15th. FedEx says it will be delivered on the 14th. If no one is home, FedEx drops it off at a business half a block from where I live. All is good.


Arrived today.


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

I"m not sure how many of you folks know about this but I use Yahoo to track my Fedex shipments as it is usually more up to date and more detailed than the Fedex site - go figure. Here is the link. Just pop in your tracking number.

FedEx Package Tracking - Yahoo! Small Business


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Mine arrived today but not from Apple. I had originally returned the iPad (First generation) that I had ordered thinking that it was the iPad 2. Then, I ordered the iPad 2 WiFi. I have that here now which will be returned. I placed my order for the iPad 2 WiFi & 3G and the deliver date was May 5. After waiting a bit, I decided to go on to eBay and, with a bit heftier of a price (by $175), I got a brand new sealed one which I just have now in my hands, syncing over my iPod Touch data and apps. I had cancelled the last order with Apple. Kind of a messy way of finally getting my iPad. Hopefully I'll be happy with this one. Hoping for no screen bleeding and stuck pixels. Not too happy about it not being able to charge connected to my macBook.


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

My second iPad arrived today - so my complete order was received and both iPads setup and now I have a house full of happy campers


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I love the iPad 2. Great little device! Just need to get it covered now before any scratches appear.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

westonc said:


> I"m not sure how many of you folks know about this but I use Yahoo to track my Fedex shipments as it is usually more up to date and more detailed than the Fedex site - go figure. Here is the link. Just pop in your tracking number.
> 
> FedEx Package Tracking - Yahoo! Small Business


If you copy and paste your tracking number into Google, it'll find it for you. I didn't think anyone actually used Yahoo anymore


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Still overnight line-ups in NYC, but for resellers:

iPad Resellers Now Camp Overnight at Apple Stores - NYTimes.com


----------

